# out smarted my Donkey ...I think



## krissy3 (Jan 26, 2009)

Maybe some of you remember the post about my evil 30 year old donkey biting my new yearling




I tried everything to stop him , even separated him , and he would still give her a little "pinch" from under the fence. The last bite was the last straw , and we all needed a little time out , especially ME, aka MOM. I sent Willy on a little "vacation " to live with a farmer down the road for a month while I cooled down , and made a plan...other than euthanising him.

I purchased a pipe pen fence..1,500. CHF (swiss Franks OH! ) and Willy was serving time , and was up for parole in a month. Meanwhile back at the farm , my new little yearling learned on her own how to be in a herd. The breeder had her in a pen by herself , and she never had to learn herd behavior. My 2 shetlands quickly showed her new tricks like a quick show of the hind end , a little warning of the ears , she gained muscle in her legs in our pasture , AND a little backbone. A month later Willy came home , minus his Chip on his shoulder , and little JP walked up to him said hello, and bit him on the nose, pinned her ears back and turned her butt towards him...



She not taking his crap anymore...and all is quiet in the pasture... we all learned a little bit about herd behavior last month. Interesting what a little time , separation , and a lot of thought can do in this situation...My expensive pipe pen is now just a little "time out "pen . probably more for me then the horses, and will make a beautiful round pen this spring...


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 26, 2009)

You really put your heart into that situation and it turned out all right after all! I've been thinking about that bossy donkey and wondering how it worked out, so thanks for the update.


----------



## Miniv (Jan 26, 2009)

I think that's a wonderful story! A lesson on how to teach assertiveness to a donkey!


----------



## Emily's mom (Jan 27, 2009)

So glad to hear that things are working out!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 28, 2009)

That is great that everything is working out. ...and, I LOVE you story, very well told.

Corinne


----------

